# Dark Tower-Verse VS Rest of Fiction



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Who wins?
Edit: No fanfiction


----------



## Blocky (Oct 15, 2016)

At this point, You need to stop.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Blocky said:


> At this point, You need to stop.


Stop what?


----------



## Blocky (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Stop what?


Like stop spamming threads like this, Especially you had your tantrum back in that like other thread too.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Blocky said:


> Like stop spamming threads like this, Especially you had your tantrum back in that like other thread too.


What tantrum? And I try making my threads balanced, even if I make a lot of them.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Blocky (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> JUST DO THE F*CKING DEBATE
> I DID NOT MAKE THIS TO DISCUSS HOW MUCH THE SERIES SUCKS





Emperorofliberty said:


> FOUR VOTES FOR LOSE RIGHT AWAY??? CAN WE AT LEAST TRY HERE PEOPLE??? DARK TOWER SHOULD BE ENOUGH ANYWAYS!!!



And you think a suggsverse thread is a serious and balanced thread? You do know not everyone will take you seriously even you yell at them like a 5-year old.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Blocky said:


> And you think a suggsverse thread is a serious and balanced thread? You do know not everyone will take you seriously even you yell at them like a 5-year old.


What does that have to do with this thread?


----------



## Solrac (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm guessing with any "insert verse X here vs rest of fiction" threads, the answer is either "the rest of fiction stomps" or "verse X stomps the rest of fiction except for true omnipotents or anyone equal or arguably above said verse's level).

I know nothing of Dark Tower, soo....


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 15, 2016)

It has an omnipotent god I think


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 15, 2016)

short answer: Rest of fiction.
Long answer: DC and Marvel at the least have their highest-tier characters above Dark Towers paygrade. Unless I'm mistaken, same with Dr. Who and a couple others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 15, 2016)

Dark Tower is extremely powerful, yes, it even has two megaverse level characters in fact, but even that is still not enough to take on composite fiction for the win since it has at least two 'verses with some omniverse level stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SSMG (Oct 15, 2016)

Jackalinthebox said:


> It has an omnipotent god I think


So then it's a stalement between that omnipotent God and another one from many other forms of fiction?

This got me thinking how do we categorize a fight between two Omnipotents? Will they statement forever regardless of how many people are on one side or the next?  Basically say one omnipotent character vs 5 omnipotent characters would still be a tie because they're omnipotent and numbers don't matter?

Or would we treat it like a math problem with the exact same units on both sides of the equal sign so they just cancel each other out? Say one team had 3onmis and the other 2. It'd be more or less as if there was only one onmi on the field?

I'm just curious about how we deal with characters with so much power it's unquantifiable.


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 15, 2016)

SSMG said:


> So then it's a stalement between that omnipotent God and another one from many other forms of fiction?
> 
> This got me thinking how do we categorize a fight between two Omnipotents? Will they statement forever regardless of how many people are on one side or the next?  Basically say one omnipotent character vs 5 omnipotent characters would still be a tie because they're omnipotent and numbers don't matter?
> 
> ...


We treat them as, as strong as their strongest feat.
I.E if you're claimed "omnipotent", means nothing because it's only true within your own universe in the first place.
We don't treat claims of Omnipotence in fiction seriously as it's more or less a fallacious statement.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SSMG (Oct 15, 2016)

Ahh okay gotcha.


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 15, 2016)

Dark Tower loses, nothing can solo composite fiction.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 15, 2016)

OP, what info do you have to think that the combined powers of every fiction that exists would be a good match for Dark Tower verse?

Did they invent fiction by chance?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 15, 2016)

Just now at 1:09:00 EST I created in my head a character named Light Towa, whose only power is to instantly and totally defeat anything from the Dark Tower.

So Dark Tower loses.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Lina Inverse said:


> OP, what info do you have to think that the combined powers of every fiction that exists would be a good match for Dark Tower verse?
> 
> Did they invent fiction by chance?


According to King, Gan makes all fiction real.


Expelsword said:


> Just now at 1:09:00 EST I created in my head a character named Light Towa, whose only power is to instantly and totally defeat anything from the Dark Tower.
> 
> So Dark Tower loses.


Fiction not fanfiction.



SSMG said:


> So then it's a stalement between that omnipotent God and another one from many other forms of fiction?
> 
> This got me thinking how do we categorize a fight between two Omnipotents? Will they statement forever regardless of how many people are on one side or the next?  Basically say one omnipotent character vs 5 omnipotent characters would still be a tie because they're omnipotent and numbers don't matter?
> 
> ...





			
				  said:
			
		

> "If you fell outward to the limit of the universe, would you find a board fence and signs reading DEAD END? No. You might find something hard and rounded, as the chick must see the egg from the inside. And if you should peck through the shell (or find a door), what great and torrential light might shine through your opening at the end of space? Might you look through and discover our entire universe is but part of one atom on a blade of grass? Might you be forced to think that by burning a twig you incinerate an eternity of eternities? That existence rises not to one infinite but to an infinity of them?
> 
> "Perhaps you saw what place our universe plays in the scheme of things - as no more than an atom in a blade of grass. Could it be that everything we can perceive, from the microscopic virus to the distant Horsehead Nebula, is contained in one blade of grass that may have existed for only a single season in an alien time-flow? What if that blade should be cut off by a scythe? When it begins to die, would the rot seep into our universe and our own lives, turning everthing yellow and brown and desiccated? Perhaps it's already begun to happen. We say the world has moved on; maybe we really mean that it has begun to dry up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 15, 2016)

Pretty sure we take the whole "All of fiction" NLF with a grain of salt since it is obvious the author has no authority over other fictions anyway. Technically speaking, the Marvel Omniverse claims the same and we have DC Comics having a principle of "metafiction," but we don't interpret it like Lionel Suggs ego stupidity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> Pretty sure we take the whole "All of fiction" NLF with a grain of salt since it is obvious the author has no authority over other fictions anyway. Technically speaking, the Marvel Omniverse claims the same and we have DC Comics having a principle of "metafiction," but we don't interpret it like Lionel Suggs ego stupidity.


Well I already gave a quote that proves how powerful it is. Beyond infinite.


----------



## SSMG (Oct 15, 2016)

Hmmm sounds like I gotta read this book. I'm currently reading the stand though and have IT lined up next so it'll be a while


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 15, 2016)

@Emperorofliberty 

There are different tiers of infinity. Statements are nice, but no feats are suggesting Gon is above two 'verses with omniversal beings. Aleph sets, anyone?


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> @Emperorofliberty
> 
> There are different tiers of infinity. Statements are nice, but no feats are suggesting Gon is above two 'verses with omniversal beings. Aleph sets, anyone?


Read that quote again.


			
				Dark Tower said:
			
		

> "If you fell outward to the limit of the universe, would you find a board fence and signs reading DEAD END? No. You might find something hard and rounded, as the chick must see the egg from the inside. And if you should peck through the shell (or find a door), what great and torrential light might shine through your opening at the end of space? Might you look through and discover our entire universe is but part of one atom on a blade of grass? Might you be forced to think that by burning a twig you incinerate an eternity of eternities? That existence rises not to one infinite but to an infinity of them?
> 
> "Perhaps you saw what place our universe plays in the scheme of things - as no more than an atom in a blade of grass. Could it be that everything we can perceive, from the microscopic virus to the distant Horsehead Nebula, is contained in one blade of grass that may have existed for only a single season in an alien time-flow? What if that blade should be cut off by a scythe? When it begins to die, would the rot seep into our universe and our own lives, turning everthing yellow and brown and desiccated? Perhaps it's already begun to happen. We say the world has moved on; maybe we really mean that it has begun to dry up.
> 
> ...


Also, did you really call him "gon?"


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 15, 2016)

@Emperorofliberty 

 I'm mostly just reading what implies a multiverse level+ feat, but Gon already is megaverse level like the Crimson King, so, this is kind of a bit feat for them.

 I should rephrase. Extraordinary feats require extraordinary evidence. Now, show me this supposed "beyond omniversal" feat. Wish Judas was around to ask given he had extensive knowledge of the Dark Tower franchises.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> @Emperorofliberty
> 
> I'm mostly just reading what implies a multiverse level+ feat, but Gon already is megaverse level like the Crimson King, so, this is kind of a bit feat for them.
> 
> I should rephrase. Extraordinary feats require extraordinary evidence. Now, show me this supposed "beyond omniversal" feat. Wish Judas was around to ask given he had extensive knowledge of the Dark Tower franchises.


I literally just showed you a quote, and you clearly ignored it, or at least didn't read the whole thing.


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> I literally just showed you a quote, and you clearly ignored it, or at least didn't read the whole thing.



 I've spent 5 minutes reading it and still not convinced. Still calling bullshit since all I see are dimensional/transcendence metaphors and abuse of the word "infinity" thrown around nilly willy. Again, need more evidence than this for Suggsversal tier, which itself is already retarded.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> I've spent 5 minutes reading it and still not convinced. Still calling bullshit since all I see are dimensional/transcendence metaphors and abuse of the word "infinity" thrown around nilly willy. Again, need more evidence than this for Suggsversal tier, which itself is already retarded.


That quote says our reality transcends to one infinitely beyond ours, with infinite of our universes in each of that reality's grains of sand, and that reality has a reality infinite to it, repeated, well, infinitely.


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 15, 2016)

I smell some lionel suggs levels of wank bs here.


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 15, 2016)

marks3684 said:


> Lionel Suggs



Just found out the guy was abusing Vs Battle Wiki's dimensional tiering at Spacebattles, sooo...

That might be where the bad vibe might be coming from for me at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

marks3684 said:


> I smell some lionel suggs levels of wank bs here.


Yeah, it's as strong, if not stronger than Suggsverse.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> Just found out the guy was abusing Vs Battle Wiki's dimensional tiering at Spacebattles, sooo...
> 
> That might be where the bad vibe might be coming from for me at least.


HOW COME EVERYONE IN THE BATTLEDOME JUDGES ME BASED ON WHAT I DID AT SPACEBATTLES FIRST OFF,

SECOND OFF, IT'S NOT MY FAULT YOU FAILED YOUR ELEMENTARY SCHOOL GEOMETRY CLASS


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> That quote says our reality transcends to one infinitely beyond ours, with infinite of our universes in each of that reality's grains of sand, and that reality has a reality infinite to it, repeated, well, infinitely.



Again, I raised you Aleph Sets as my counter argument, but this really says nothing omniversal, let alone "beyond omniverse" so much as just an infinite regression of Aleph Sets.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> Again, I raised you Aleph Sets as my counter argument, but this really says nothing omniversal, let alone "beyond omniverse" so much as just an infinite regression of Aleph Sets.


It does. In the reality above ours there is an infinite amount of our universes in every single object, ergo that reality is omniversal, and their is a reality infinitely above that in the same way, ergo infinitely above omniversal, repeated infinitely.


----------



## Blocky (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> HOW COME EVERYONE IN THE BATTLEDOME JUDGES ME BASED ON WHAT I DID AT SPACEBATTLES FIRST OFF,
> 
> SECOND OFF, IT'S NOT MY FAULT YOU FAILED YOUR ELEMENTARY SCHOOL GEOMETRY CLASS


There you go, Having a tantrum like a 5-year old.

Proves my point

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Blocky said:


> There you go, Having a tantrum like a 5-year old.
> 
> Proves my point


Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem 
Dude, just do the debate or leave it.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> SECOND OFF, IT'S NOT MY FAULT YOU FAILED YOUR ELEMENTARY SCHOOL GEOMETRY CLASS



This fails on three levels. First, elementary schools focus on basic math to prepare students for the big stuff. Second, that's a pretty typical insult associated with pseudo intellectual posters who claim genius by surfing Wikipedia and Google all day. Third, CAPSLOCKS is not being reasonable either.

I think that dimensional tiering fallacy is already a sign of caution because science and math is imperfect and incomplete in real life, too, why apply an unconfirmed theory into stuff we quantify that are even less consistent about it?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> I think that dimensional tiering fallacy is already a sign of caution because science and math is imperfect and incomplete in real life, too, why apply an unconfirmed theory into stuff we quantify that are even less consistent about it?


Easy. It takes an infinite amount of lines to form a square, an infinite amount of squares to form a cube, etc. Ergo, a four dimensional being is infinitely above finite three dimensionals.


----------



## Crackle (Oct 15, 2016)

AgentAAA said:


> short answer: Rest of fiction.
> Long answer: DC and Marvel at the least have their highest-tier characters above Dark Towers paygrade. Unless I'm mistaken, same with Dr. Who and a couple others.


How powerful are their top dogs aside from the omnipotents (TOAA/The Presence)?
bets I can think of is Anti-Monitor destroying 1,000+ universes by waking up and The Living Tribunal holding a million universes in his hand (Though I don't know where that's from or if it's legit)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Can someone list characters comparable to Gan & Crimson King?


----------



## Crackle (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Can someone list characters comparable to Gan & Crimson King?


What feats do they have?


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 15, 2016)

@Emperorofliberty 

So, remember about not judging you off another site? Well, now I really can because you're doing the same exact thing here too. I just pointed out our dimensional theories aren't entirely consistent or complete, why are you trying to apply an imperfect theory on something that isn't entirely assumed that way?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 15, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> Just found out the guy was abusing Vs Battle Wiki's dimensional tiering at Spacebattles, sooo...
> 
> That might be where the bad vibe might be coming from for me at least.



I'm getting flashbacks to Tonathan100 from this guy.  Both of them sound like they love to abuse "infinities", and I am fairly certain neither of these guys is even aware just how far countable numbers can go and, as a result, just how far "infinities" can go in that context.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> @Emperorofliberty
> 
> So, remember about not judging you off another site? Well, now I really can because you're doing the same exact thing here too. I just pointed out our dimensional theories aren't entirely consistent or complete, why are you trying to apply an imperfect theory on something that isn't entirely assumed that way?


Multiverse theory is also not entirely consistent or complete, we still use multiversal characters.


Catalyst75 said:


> I'm getting flashbacks to Tonathan100 from this guy.  Both of them sound like they love to abuse "infinities", and I am fairly certain neither of these guys is even aware just how far countable numbers can go and, as a result, just how far "infinities" can go in that context.


I understand it. The number has no end.


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 15, 2016)

Still throwing more temper tantrums, i see. By the way, just curious, but how old are you Emperor? 

As for this thread, Dark Towers gets wrecked considering this is getting thrown at all fictions out there, with some having enough hax, speed and DC to slaughter it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

marks3684 said:


> As for this thread, Dark Towers gets wrecked considering this is getting thrown at all fictions out there, with some having enough hax, speed and DC to slaughter it.


Name a specific character, faction, or series.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Multiverse theory is also not entirely consistent or complete, we still use multiversal characters.



Those who are *confirmed* to be multiverse-level from *the context of the stories in which they exist*.  Dimensional theories are not all-encompassing of fiction, so they cannot be abused and applied to any fiction just because someone feels like it.



Emperorofliberty said:


> I understand it. The number has no end.



And you are trying to abuse it precisely because of that mindset.  What I said was you have no idea just how far countable numbers can go, and thus you have zero comprehension of just how much the term "infinite" can be abused.

I'm surprised I'm pulling this card for a second time in one week, but here goes:

Andrei Linde is a physicist who proposed the chaotic inflation theory, in which "our universe is one of many other universes with different physical constants that originated as part *of our local section of the multiverse,* owing to a vacuum that had not decayed to its ground state". 

Here is the number that Linde and Vanchurin came up with for the total number of those Universes:

For those who can't see the image: 10^10^10,000,000.

To put this into perspective: Googol = 10^100; Googolplex = 10^10^100, or 10^Googol, or one followed by a Googol of zeroes.

So let me be perfectly, clear as crystal when I say this: no matter how many times you push for an "infinite number" of Universes, I do not think that anyone in their right mind would dare to claim that the above number would be applicable for any form of Multiverse in any fiction, especially when we are talking about crossover battles in fiction, not even if they claim to have "infinite universes" or "infinite multiverses".

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> Those who are *confirmed* to be multiverse-level from *the context of the stories in which they exist*.  Dimensional theories are not all-encompassing of fiction, so they cannot be abused and applied to any fiction just because someone feels like it.


Depends on the verse obviously, but they can define it in ways that put them infinitely above lower dimensions.


Catalyst75 said:


> And you are trying to abuse it precisely because of that mindset.  What I said was you have no idea just how far countable numbers can go, and thus you have zero comprehension of just how much the term "infinite" can be abused.
> 
> I'm surprised I'm pulling this card for a second time in one week, but here goes:
> 
> ...


If the verse specifically says infinite universes, their's infinite universes. Infinite in a grain of sand in the reality above us, infinite of those in a grain of sand in the reality above that, etc.


----------



## Blocky (Oct 15, 2016)

I think it's best we don't respond to him since he's a troll from a different site.

Or enjoy how many times he types in ALL CAPS like he's trying to yell at us like a child

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Blocky said:


> I think it's best we don't respond to him since he's a troll from a different site.


I'm not a troll. The verse is powerful enough to at least have a chance here.


Blocky said:


> Or enjoy how many times he types in ALL CAPS like he's trying to yell at us like a child


WHAT DO YOU MEAN? I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT.

Seriously, just do the debate.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Who wins?



Any verse with one megaversal level entity can stalemate Gan.
Any verse with more then one can beat the Dark Towerverse.

Pointless thread.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Yeah, it's as strong, if not stronger than Suggsverse.



So they autolose to everything?


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> Any verse with one megaversal level entity can stalemate Gan.
> Any verse with more then one can beat the Dark Towerverse.


Read the quote I gave. It's infinitely beyond infinitely beyond megaversal.


Hachibi said:


> So they autolose to everything?


Suggsverse always losing is not due to strength, it's due to quality.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 15, 2016)

Blocky said:


> think it's best we don't respond to him since he's a troll from a different site.



No, I don't think trolls take themselves this seriously.  



Emperorofliberty said:


> If the verse specifically says infinite universes, their's infinite universes. Infinite in a grain of sand in the reality above us, infinite of those in a grain of sand in the reality above that, etc.



G'Kar: I can only wait so long. 
Cmdr. Susan Ivanova: [referring to an earlier statement of G'Kar] I thought your patience is infinite. 
G'Kar:* Since space and time are curved the infinite sooner or later bends back upon itself and ends up where it began*. And so have I. 

Basically, if one works with Infinity in that sense, you just end up back where you start - back at the same grain of sand in the same reality from where you began.

Why else do you think the symbol for "infinity" is a loop?


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

That's the joke


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Read the quote I gave. It's infinitely beyond infinitely beyond megaversal.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Read the quote I gave. It's infinitely beyond infinitely beyond megaversal.





Even assuming it was, which it isn't incidentally, ED Big Head still fucks them up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> Even assuming it was, which it isn't incidentally, ED Big Head still fucks them up.


Well first off read the quote. Second, [CITATION NEEDED]


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 15, 2016)

And still going on with that lionel suggs levels of wank and throwing temper tantrums.

This is why no one here would not see you as a joke.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> Why else do you think the symbol for "infinity" is a loop?



They really liked the number 8 so they reused it on a different position?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Well first off read the quote



I did. Still don't care, Gan is the only confirmed megaversal entity in the Dark Tower verse. My previous comment still holds. Any verses with more powerful ones or more of them would trump the Dark Tower.



> CITATION NEEDED


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> I did. Still don't care, Gan is the only confirmed megaversal entity in the Dark Tower verse. My previous comment still holds. Any verses with more powerful ones or more of them would trump the Dark Tower.


First of, "megaversal" means nothing because it differs between fiction. Secondly, that quote states the existence of an infinite amount of layers in reality, each infinitely above the last, and Gan transcends it. Gan>>>>>>>>>>>>>>(infinite more)>>>MEGAVERSAL


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> First of, "megaversal" means nothing



Incorrect. A megaverse is an infinite collection of multiverses, which are an infinite group of universes. So it means something specific and defined, strike #1 kiddo.



> because it differs between fiction.



Good thing we have universal standards here to determine what does and doesn't count. Swing out #2 there, pal.



> Secondly, that quote states the existence of an infinite amount of layers in reality, each infinitely above the last, and Gan transcends it. Gan>>>>>>>>>>>>>>(infinite more)>>>MEGAVERSAL



Means nothing to anyone here. You can't have more infinite of anything over another cardinal set. Logically it doesn't work. So again, with your third miss here, it means nothing.

He gets crushed by Ed Bighead faster then you can say Flynn is a failure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> Incorrect. A megaverse is an infinite collection of multiverses, which are an infinite group of universes. So it means something, strike #1 kiddo.


Some fiction says that. Megaverse is not scientific and so it means nothing. Furthermore, that would put it two "layers" above us in Dark Tower, rather than infinite layers, as is needed to beat Gan.


Fang said:


> Good thing we have universal standards here to determine what does and doesn't count. Swing out #2 there, pal.
> 
> 
> 
> Means nothing to anyone here. You can't have more infinite of anything over another cardinal set. Logically it doesn't work. So again, with your third miss here, it means nothing.


That quote says Gan is beyond infinite.


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem Ad hominem
> Dude, just do the debate or leave it.



But... you're the one who is ACTUALLY being ad hominem.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Alchemist of Atlas said:


> But... you're the one who is ACTUALLY being ad hominem.


[CITATION NEEDED]


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Some fiction says that.



Irrelevant, you're just repeating yourself now.



> Megaverse is not scientific



Wrong: 



> and so it means nothing.



Wrong: see above.



> Furthermore, that would put it two "layers" above us in Dark Tower,



Listen Tonathan buddy, that's not how infinity works. Gan is a megaversal entity, that's all he is. He's above beings who are above the power to manipulate/create/destroy multiple universes i.e.who are multiversal entities, who are above beings who are above universal level entities. No more, no less.



> rather than infinite layers, as is needed to beat Gan.



There is no infinite layers or two layers. You aren't even making sense now.



> That quote says Gan is beyond infinite.



So does the narration in Marvel Comics that Thanos and Odin are omnipotent in several stories, guess how much that's worth?

Nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SSMG (Oct 15, 2016)

So, if a universe is infinite and a multiverse is an infinite collection of said universes and a megaverse is a collection of multiverse, since they are all infinite in nature, wouldn't it take the same amount of energy to destroy one as it would take to destroy the other two? IE an infinite amount of energy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> Wrong:


You do know that's a link to an article named multiverse, not megaverse, right?


Fang said:


> Wrong: see above.


HAHAHAHAHA


Fang said:


> Listen Tonathan buddy, that's not how infinity works. Gan is a megaversal entity, that's all he is. He's above beings who are above the power to manipulate/create/destroy multiple universes i.e.who are multiversal entities, who are above beings who are above universal level entities. No more, no less.


Good job ignoring that quote I gave. Seriously, did you even read it?


Fang said:


> There is no infinite layers or two layers. You aren't even making sense now.


Yeah, you didn't read my quote.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 15, 2016)

Doesnt all of fiction include Pedobane and all his forms.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Masterblack06 said:


> Doesnt all of fiction include Pedobane and all his forms.


Yes, so? He's massively multiversal. Not enough to keep up with someone who transcends an infinite amount of layers of reality, each infinitely above the last.


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> You do know that's a link to an article named multiverse, not megaverse, right?[



Same literal concept if you knew how to read, mr. dupe account.



> HAHAHAHAHA



Still not working.



> Good job ignoring that quote I gave. Seriously, did you even read it?



Yep I read it: and it still isn't what you are claiming it is.



> Yeah, you didn't read my quote.



I did. And I read it years before when we first talked about the Dark Tower series in the OBD.



Masterblack06 said:


> Doesnt all of fiction include Pedobane and all his forms.



Sadly yes. But Demonbane is still a far cry from the strongest fiction.

>Shin Megami Tensei
>Disagea
>Xenogears

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> Same literal concept if you knew how to read, mr. dupe account.


So you admit megaverse is meaningless.


Fang said:


> I did. And I read it years before when we first talked about the Dark Tower series in the OBD.


Then explain how transcending an infinite amount of layers of reality, each infinitely above the last, doesn't make him strong enough to beat the rest of fiction.


Fang said:


> Sadly yes. But Demonbane is still a far cry from the strongest fiction.
> 
> >Shin Megami Tensei
> >Disagea
> >Xenogears


Source for any of those having anything close to Gan?


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> Sadly yes. But Demonbane is still a far cry from the strongest fiction.
> 
> >Shin Megami Tensei
> >Disagea
> >Xenogears


Oh I know its not the strongest, but he could pobably do it couldnt he, what with him killing Azathoth and what not

also off topic a bit but someone translated that whole scenario


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> So you admit megaverse is meaningless.



That's not what I said, implicated, or implied at all.



> Then explain how transcending an infinite amount of layers of reality, each infinitely above the last, doesn't make him strong enough to beat the rest of fiction.



Explain how violating cardinality by having one level of infinity being a quantification over another which doesn't contradict itself somehow. Explain how there are megaversal entities with better feats then Gan: Living Tribunal holding two megaverses in his hands for example. YHVH's weakest avatar maintain a megaverse while recycling a multiverse casually within it and so on and creating, destroying, and reincarnating infinite/endless amount of universes and worlds within that.



> Source for any of those having anything close to Gan?



lol.

You haven't proven anything and your demanding others prove themselves to you?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Then explain how transcending an infinite amount of layers of reality, each infinitely above the last, doesn't make him strong enough to beat the rest of fiction.



So, you're admitting that you're attempting to push for Suggsversal Gan that you've denied mid-way into this thread. Between the infinity fetish (and one that is being misused here too) and inability to keep claims made, this is really Tonathan tier.


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 15, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> So, you're admitting that you're attempting to push for Suggsversal Gan that you've denied mid-way into this thread. Between the infinity fetish (and one that is being misused here too) and inability to keep claims made, this is really Tonathan tier.



Watch as he also starts making "Upgrades for Dark Tower" threads or Tl:dr blogs just to wank off to Dark Tower.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> That's not what I said, implicated, or implied at all.


You gave the wikipedia article on multiverse and claimed it proved megaverses were scientific. 


Fang said:


> Explain how violating cardinality by having one level of infinity being a quantification over another which doesn't contradict itself somehow. Explain how there are megaversal entities with better feats then Gan: Living Tribunal holding two megaverses in his hands for example. YHVH's weakest avatar maintain a megaverse while recycling a multiverse casually within it and so on and creating, destroying, and reincarnating infinite/endless amount of universes and worlds within that.


Holding two megaverses, which would be two layers above ours in Dark Tower terms, is insignificant next to the description I gave. Either debunk the description or give characters above that description.


Fang said:


> lol.
> 
> You haven't proven anything and your demanding others prove themselves to you?


I've given a source for my claim. I proved how strong Gan is. You are not providing counters to my claim or characters strong enough to compare.


Ampchu said:


> So, you're admitting that you're attempting to push for Suggsversal Gan that you've denied mid-way into this thread. Between the infinity fetish (and one that is being misused here too) and inability to keep claims made, this is really Tonathan tier.


It's literally directly stated in the book.


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> It's literally directly stated in the book



Yeah, and many series have side materials that like to throw the word "omnipotent" around. Doesn't make them Suggsversal by default. Can't believe I have to resort to the long-time OBD motto, but feats or GTFO. Also, good to know you've admitted to have contradicted yourself.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> Yeah, and many series have side materials that like to throw the word "omnipotent" around. Doesn't make them Suggsversal by default. Can't believe I have to resort to the long-time OBD motto, but feats or GTFO. Also, good to know you've admitted to have contradicted yourself.


The concept that something exists 'beyond infinity' is proven by the Balconies and Sheemies Gingerbread House which is defined as a room outside of the infinite time, space and dimensions of the Tower. It's beyond infinite, deal with it.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> You gave the wikipedia article on multiverse and claimed it proved megaverses were scientific



Its as scientific as the theory of relativity. But here's you moving the goal posts claiming it doesn't exist as a concept then misinterpreting my words again.



> Holding two megaverses, which would be two layers above ours in Dark Tower terms, is insignificant next to the description I gave.



Its not. Because going by your dumb claim, its infinite levels above infinite levels above infinite level that Gan is at.



> Either debunk the description or give characters above that description.



Are you putting random words and terms together and posting them hoping you sound like your convincing others much less yourself of what your claiming?  There are no "layers" as applicable or adjective term to describe infinite. You are either infinite or you aren't. You can not be "more" infinite then another infinite because that would contradict.



> I've given a source for my claim. I proved how strong Gan is. You are not providing counters to my claim or characters strong enough to compare.



I already by posting characters with feats superior to anything in the Dark Tower or that Gan has done. Its not my fault or anyone elses here that you don't know or comprehend your claims are being blown out of the water.

ED Bighead wrecks DT verse.





> It's literally directly stated in the book.



I guess Marvel's Odin is omnipotent since its stated by an omniscient narrator.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 15, 2016)

"If I just keep abusing the word infinity, my favorite character will become Suggsversal tier too!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

"Beyond infinity"

If we're going by quote/statement then I want my "can destroy anything" Flandre


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> Its as scientific as the theory of relativity. But here's you moving the goal posts claiming it doesn't exist as a concept then misinterpreting my words again.


If it's that scientific provide a source of a scientific document about megaverses.


Fang said:


> Are you putting random words and terms together and posting them hoping you sound like your convincing others much less yourself of what your claiming?  There are no "layers" as applicable or adjective term to describe infinite. You are either infinite or you aren't. You can not be "more" infinite then another infinite because that would contradict.


They are infinite compared to the last.


Fang said:


> I already by posting characters with feats superior to anything in the Dark Tower or that Gan has done. Its not my fault or anyone elses here that you don't know or comprehend your claims are being blown out of the water.
> 
> ED Bighead wrecks DT verse.


Feats for him that put him on Gan level?


Fang said:


> I guess Marvel's Odin is omnipotent since its stated by an omniscient narrator.





Emperorofliberty said:


> The concept that something exists 'beyond infinity' is proven by the Balconies and Sheemies Gingerbread House which is defined as a room outside of the infinite time, space and dimensions of the Tower. It's beyond infinite, deal with it.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> "If I just keep abusing the word infinity, my favorite character will become Suggsversal tier too!"


_Beyond _infinite.

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 15, 2016)

SSMG said:


> So, if a universe is infinite and a multiverse is an infinite collection of said universes and a megaverse is a collection of multiverse, since they are all infinite in nature, wouldn't it take the same amount of energy to destroy one as it would take to destroy the other two? IE an infinite amount of energy.



Basically.  If anything in fiction is said to have "infinite power", anyone who wishes to abuse the term by taking it to furthest extreme could theoretically destroy "infinite universes and infinite realities."

Emperorofintegrity is stacking "infinite numbers of real numbers" (the fractional numbers, and all the irrational numbers that exist between "natural numbers" such as "0" and "1") alongside an "infinite number of natural numbers", and then trapping them in a loop of "realities above realities".

I'm not getting started on the "negative numbers".

I will be engaging in theory from this point forth, so bear with me:

But here is the fact that breaks the loop: despite all these "infinite realities" existing one above another with "infinite universes" within them, there only exists "a single nexus, a single pylon, a Tower. And within it, a stairway, perhaps rising to the Godhead itself."

In other words, only one Gan, and only one Dark Tower.  A true "infinity", which Emperorofintegrity is arguing, *has no nexus.  *A true "infinity" has no central point.

The only "central point" an infinity could theoretically have, depending on how you define infinity, is where it "bends back upon itself and ends up where it began".  For the Dark Tower Universe, since it does have the Dark Tower as that "single nexus", the Dark Tower is that point.

And that is how you destroy the Dark Tower Universe: break the loop by destroying the nexus - the Dark Tower.  With the linchpin that connects all realities broken, "infinity" unfolds and becomes "finite".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> Basically.
> 
> He is basically stacking "infinite numbers of real numbers" (the fractional numbers, and all the irrational numbers that exist between "natural numbers" such as "0" and "1") alongside an "infinite number of natural numbers", and then trapping them in a loop of "realities above realities".
> 
> ...


The destruction of all reality is exactly what the Crimson King wants. He laughs at your attempts to destroy him. And he's part of Gan and as such is beyond infinite. Crimson King can survive the destruction of literally everything and is part of Gan.
Checkmate.

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> _Beyond _infinite.



Aleph sets, but since you've implied to have come from a so-called prestigious school system where they teach extensively on transfinite mathematics and dimensional theory science as early as elementary school, you should know this already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> If it's that scientific provide a source of a scientific document about megaverses.



Not the original burden proof you pushed to me, already proved the claim its scientific, you don't get to keep moving the goal posts by readjusting your stance on what scientific is now.

But for shits and giggles: 

>author Alex Vilenkin
>Professor of Physics
>Specializes in Theoretical Physics
>Has written and published over 150 scientific papers and articles

Have fun.



> They are infinite compared to the last.



Nope.



> Feats for him that put him on Gan level?





Feats for Gan being not squashed instantly by someone whose avatars have better feats than Gan like maintaining more then one megaverse?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Boomy (Oct 15, 2016)

Here's our daily dose of cancer.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> Not the original burden, already proved the claim its scientific, you don't get to keep moving the goal posts by readjusting your stance on what scientific is now.
> 
> But for shits and giggles:
> 
> ...


Link to anything he's said about megaverses. Give it now.


Fang said:


> Nope.


Nice argument.


Fang said:


> Feats for Gan being not squashed instantly by someone whose avatars have better feats than Gan like maintaining more then one megaverse?


Gan does not maintain a megaverse, he maintains an infinite amount of layers of reality, which would mean realities infinitely above megaverses, and realities infinitely above realities infinitely above megaverses, etc. And that's ignoring how much bullshit megaverse is as a phrase.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

@Nighty the Mighty

Please saves us


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Hachibi said:


> @Nighty the Mighty
> 
> Please saves us


Actually debunk my argument, don't just call for mods to lock this.


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Link to anything he's said about megaverses. Give it now.



Not my burden of proof which I already satisfied.



> Nice argument.







> *muh infinite*



So he gets ass-reamed then, neat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> Not my burden of proof.


You made claims about megaverses you have not proved. They are not scientific. Positive claims need backing.


Fang said:


> So he gets ass-reamed then, neat.


What part of_ transcending infinite _don't you understand?


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

No because I'm not needed.

It would annoy her at least even if she doesn't lock it


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> The destruction of all reality is exactly what the Crimson King wants. He laughs at your attempts to destroy him. And he's part of Gan and as such is beyond infinite. Crimson King can survive the destruction of literally everything and is part of Gan.
> Checkmate.



Doesn't his biography state that he was erased from existence at the end of the series, and banished to the space between worlds with only his eyes remaining on top of the Dark Tower?

Also, the fact that the Dark Tower can be destroyed, and that all realities would collapse along with it, is proof that the Dark Tower universe *isn't comprised of infinite realities, *since you cannot destroy "infinities", in theory.

Besides, isn't all this talk about "infinite realities with infinite universes within individual realities" *speculative in-universe*?  Something that might *or might not be?  *The entire post you gave expresses the idea of "possibilities", *NOT AN ESTABLISHED FACT.*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> Doesn't his biography state that he was erased from existence at the end of the series, and banished to the space between worlds with only his eyes remaining on top of the Dark Tower?


Biography? What?


Catalyst75 said:


> Also, the fact that the Dark Tower can be destroyed, and that all realities would collapse along with it, is proof that the Dark Tower universe *isn't comprised of infinite realities, *since you cannot destroy "infinities", in theory.


Yes you can. It just requires an infinite amount of destruction.


Catalyst75 said:


> you cannot destroy "infinities", in theory.
> 
> Besides, isn't all this talk about "infinite realities with infinite universes within individual realities" *speculative in-universe*?  Something that might *or might not be?  *The entire post you gave expresses the idea of "possibilities", *NOT AN ESTABLISHED FACT.*


Except, Y'know, that quote directly from the book about how reality works?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> What part of_ transcending infinite _don't you understand?



 The same pseudo intellectual who threw around a classic pseudo intellectual insults for not understanding what infinites mean whilst unable to comprehend transfinite mathematics himself. Top kek irony there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> You made claims about megaverses you have not proved.



I did, helps if you can read though. Megaverse and multiverse are interchangable. 



> They are not scientific.



sci·en·tif·ic
ˌsīənˈtifik/
_adjective_
adjective: *scientific*
based on or characterized by the methods and principles of science.
"the scientific study of earthquakes"
synonyms: , ;More
, , 
"scientific research"

relating to or used in science.
"scientific instruments"
informal
systematic; methodical.
"how many people buy food in an organized, scientific way?"
Scientific is a methodolgy, one multiversal/megaversal world theories have had for decades.



> Positive claims need backing.



Already did that, 6 times now.






> *Alexander Vilenkin* (: Алекса́ндр Виле́нкин,: Олександр Віленкін; 13 May 1949, , , ) is Professor of  and Director of the Institute of Cosmology at . A theoretical physicist who has been working in the field of  for 25 years, Vilenkin has written over 150 papers. Soon after  presented the first example of , Vilenkin showed that eternal inflation is generic. Working with Arvin Borde and , In 2003, he showed that a period of inflation has to have a beginning and there has to be a period that precedes it. This is a problem because, without a theory to explain the conditions before inflation, it is not possible to determine how likely it is for inflation ever to occur. Some considerations suggest that the probability is very small, resulting the "initial conditions problem.”
> 
> He also introduced the idea of  of the  from a . His work in  has been pivotal.
> 
> Vilenkin received his undergraduate degree in physics in 1971 in the former  (). He later moved to the , where he obtained his  at . His work has been featured in numerous newspaper and magazine articles in the United States, , , and , and in many popular books.




>multiverse theory
>many worlds theory 
>academic journals
>quantum string theory



> What part of_ transcending infinite _don't you understand?



That Gan gets reamed infinitely over and over again by ED Big Head.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

To be sure everyone knows what the word mean


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

I wonder how he'll backpedal from this

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Actually debunk my argument, don't just call for mods to lock this.



Your argument has been debunked several times already by multiple people. The statement is nonsensical and contradicts itself. The whole point of infinity is that it can't be reached, let alone something being "infinitely beyond infinite". Can you seriously not see how little sense that makes? Nevermind the character's actual feats not measuring up either to that statement or to your claims. His actual feats are megaversal, nothing more, nothing less. Feats > Statements and always have been.

The answer here is clear to everyone but you so I'm all for the mods locking this nonsense.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> I did, helps if you can read though. Megaverse and multiverse are interchangable.


Ah, so you finally get it.


Fang said:


> sci·en·tif·ic
> ˌsīənˈtifik/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *scientific*
> ...


Then what was it with you and megaverses?


Fang said:


> Already did that, 6 times now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignoring my point about megaverses. Nice.


Fang said:


> That Gan gets reamed infinitely over and over again by ED Big Head.


[CITATION NEEDED]


Hachibi said:


> To be sure everyone knows what the word mean


I am aware.


Adamant soul said:


> Your argument has been debunked several times already by multiple people. The statement is nonsensical and contradicts itself. The whole point of infinity is that it can't be reached, let alone something being "infinitely beyond infinite". Can you seriously not see how little sense that makes? Nevermind the character's actual feats not measuring up either to that statement or to your claims. His actual feats are megaversal, nothing more, nothing less. Feats > Statements and always have been.


The concept that something exists 'beyond infinity' is proven by the Balconies and Sheemies Gingerbread House which is defined as a room outside of the infinite time, space and dimensions of the Tower. It's beyond infinite, deal with it.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 15, 2016)

How can you debunk what doesn't exist in the first place


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

If you aware then you should know that "beyond infinity" make as much sense as "above omnipotent"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> How can you debunk what doesn't exist in the first place


What do you mean?


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Hachibi said:


> If you aware then you should know that "beyond infinity" make as much sense as "above omnipotent"


He's not bound by quantities. Easy.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm just curious why you don't think Light Towa is a legitimate character? What makes fiction that I think up any less legitimate than anything else in this context?

In other words, when you make a thread like this, you deserve what you get.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Expelsword said:


> I'm just curious why you don't think Light Towa is a legitimate character? What makes fiction that I think up any less legitimate than anything else in this context?
> 
> In other words, when you make a thread like this, you deserve what you get.


Fanfiction does not count, obviously.


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Ah, so you finally get it.



That you are a troll? I knew from the start.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Fanfiction does not count, obviously.



Wow
Stop discriminating against fanfiction

They still count as fiction no matter how shit they are

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Fanfiction does not count, obviously.


First of all, fanfiction is a type of fiction, which is included in "all of fiction", and secondly what makes my character fanfiction as opposed to just fiction? Is it that he's not published anywhere?

Your personal attack on the validity of my creativity is unwelcome, sir.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Expelsword said:


> First of all, fanfiction is a type of fiction, which is included in "all of fiction", and secondly what makes my character fanfiction as opposed to just fiction? Is it that he's not published anywhere?
> 
> Your personal attack on the validity of my creativity is unwelcome, sir.


Because obviously I was referring to dark tower fighting all other verses.


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 15, 2016)

Btw, in Emperorofliberty's own thread from last night, he claimed to believe that Suggsverse stops at Dark Tower in a gauntlet. In other words, _he implied The Dark Tower is on par, if not above the Suggsverse with a serious face_.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> Btw, in Emperorofliberty's own thread from last night, he claimed to believe that Suggsverse stops at Dark Tower in a gauntlet. In other words, _he implied The Dark Tower is on par, if not above the Suggsverse with a serious face_.


No, I claimed that was what defeated them.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

Fan*fiction
*
Which basically mean FTSD's Naruto Allah Akbar on Dark Tower, the only positive thing about its existence


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Yes you can. It just requires an infinite amount of destruction.



You do realize that is contradictory, yes?  

If you give your "infinities" a nexus - a central point - all you have to do is destroy that "nexus", and "infinities" *stop.  *The loop is broken, and just becomes a line with a "beginning" and an "end".




Emperorofliberty said:


> Biography? What?



Seriously?  A quick search was all I needed to bring up that piece of information.  By the time he reached the Dark Tower (and got trapped in a balcony there), he had lost all his power and was just a withered old man who threw grenades.

...Are you even aware that the Dark Tower series 
*Spoiler*: __ 



ends with a time-loop?






Emperorofliberty said:


> Fanfiction does not count, obviously.



Light Towa is not a "fanfiction" character; they're an original character made by Expelsword.

Secondly, the root of "fiction" is a Latin word "fingere", meaning "to form", or "to contrive".  In the modern day, as the word evolved from its roots, one of the definitions of fiction has become "*any work* that describes imaginary events and people".

As a result, Light Towa, as a character formed by Expelsword's imagination, becomes part of "fiction".  The same goes for Fanfiction, which is simply a sub-category of fiction overall - fiction based on an already existing work made by an individual who is a fan of said work.



Hachibi said:


> Fan*fiction
> *
> Which basically mean FTSD's Naruto Allah Akbar on Dark Tower, the only positive thing about its existence



Same goes for Death Battle Superman and Tonathan100's Superman.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bitethedust (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Fanfiction does not count, obviously.



It doesn't count...why? Because you say so?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 15, 2016)

bitethedust said:


> Because you say so?



That is actually in-line with Empererofliberty's style of debate in this thread as a whole.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

bitethedust said:


> It doesn't count...why? Because you say so?



He probably realised that Mary Sues would rekt his thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> That is actually in-line with Empererofliberty's style of debate in this thread as a whole.



That + stonewalling really

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bitethedust (Oct 15, 2016)

Hachibi said:


> He probably realised that Mary Sues would rekt his thread



Maybe pitting something against the entirety of fiction isn't...a good idea for a thread?


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Editing OP to no fanfiction.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

But if you edit out Fanfiction, then its not the rest of fiction anymore

#FanfictionLivesMatter


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Editing OP to no fanfiction



Lol, cop-out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Editing OP to no fanfiction.



Ass Hurt much?


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

marks3684 said:


> Ass Hurt much?





Ampchu said:


> Lol, cop-out.


I'm not proud of it...


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 15, 2016)

you can't be proud of what you never had

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

So give anyone comparable to Gan. Just do it already. Or debunk my claims, neither of which you have done.


----------



## Thentavius (Oct 15, 2016)

Dark Tower gets Big Crunched twice over by YHVH, who created the entire SMT Megaverse.

Shura and the other protagonists summon their posse and go to town. :|


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 15, 2016)

I was just making a point that "all of fiction" means anything anyone can think of, so the question is meaningless.
If you want any actual discussion, you need to put some kind of restraint on it.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Thentavius said:


> Dark Tower gets Big Crunched twice over by YHVH, who created the entire SMT Megaverse.
> 
> Shura and the other protagonists summon their posse and go to town. :|


I already proved why Gan is way stronger than any of that.


Expelsword said:


> I was just making a point that "all of fiction" means anything anyone can think of, so the question is meaningless.
> If you want any actual discussion, you need to put some kind of restraint on it.


Published works.

Reactions: Dislike 5


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> So give anyone comparable to Gan. Just do it already. Or debunk my claims, neither of which you have done.


you can't debunk what doesn't exist

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

"I have proved it because I posted one quote and stonewalled"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Thentavius (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> I already proved why Gan is way stronger than any of that.



Even Gan has his limits against the true YHVH. Also, the series is LITTERED with multiverse busters with extreme amounts of hax and hax resistance in its high tiers due to the mythological basis for every demon.

Dark Tower isn't making it out of SMT alive no matter how deluded your arguments get, or how much you abuse the word 'infinite'.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> I already proved why Gan is way stronger than any of that.





Emperorofliberty said:


> I already prove





Emperorofliberty said:


> *prove*



Nah, you just lied and repeated yourself ad naseum.

YHVH blinks away the DT verse. Literally.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Thentavius said:


> Even Gan has his limits against the true YHVH. Also, the series is LITTERED with multiverse busters with extreme amounts of hax and hax resistance in its high tiers due to the mythological basis for every demon.
> 
> Dark Tower isn't making it out of SMT alive no matter how deluded your arguments get, or how much you abuse the word 'infinite'.





			
				Dark Tower said:
			
		

> "If you fell outward to the limit of the universe, would you find a board fence and signs reading DEAD END? No. You might find something hard and rounded, as the chick must see the egg from the inside. And if you should peck through the shell (or find a door), what great and torrential light might shine through your opening at the end of space? Might you look through and discover our entire universe is but part of one atom on a blade of grass? Might you be forced to think that by burning a twig you incinerate an eternity of eternities? That existence rises not to one infinite but to an infinity of them?
> 
> "Perhaps you saw what place our universe plays in the scheme of things - as no more than an atom in a blade of grass. Could it be that everything we can perceive, from the microscopic virus to the distant Horsehead Nebula, is contained in one blade of grass that may have existed for only a single season in an alien time-flow? What if that blade should be cut off by a scythe? When it begins to die, would the rot seep into our universe and our own lives, turning everthing yellow and brown and desiccated? Perhaps it's already begun to happen. We say the world has moved on; maybe we really mean that it has begun to dry up.
> 
> ...


Any characters on that level?


Fang said:


> Nah, you just lied and repeated yourself ad naseum.
> 
> YHVH blinks away the DT verse. Literally.


[CITATION NEEDED]


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 15, 2016)

I just realized that this thread is basically Gan vs all of fiction seeing as how hes the only one that matters. and considering that this is all of fiction Gan is more akin to a moderately sized fish in an ocean of sharks


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thinking about it, he is looking more of a combination of Tonathan and that petty, butt hurt fantasy purist munchkin I know.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Masterblack06 said:


> I just realized that this thread is basically Gan vs all of fiction seeing as how hes the only one that matters. and considering that this is all of fiction Gan is more akin to a moderately sized fish in an ocean of sharks





			
				Dark Tower said:
			
		

> "If you fell outward to the limit of the universe, would you find a board fence and signs reading DEAD END? No. You might find something hard and rounded, as the chick must see the egg from the inside. And if you should peck through the shell (or find a door), what great and torrential light might shine through your opening at the end of space? Might you look through and discover our entire universe is but part of one atom on a blade of grass? Might you be forced to think that by burning a twig you incinerate an eternity of eternities? That existence rises not to one infinite but to an infinity of them?
> 
> "Perhaps you saw what place our universe plays in the scheme of things - as no more than an atom in a blade of grass. Could it be that everything we can perceive, from the microscopic virus to the distant Horsehead Nebula, is contained in one blade of grass that may have existed for only a single season in an alien time-flow? What if that blade should be cut off by a scythe? When it begins to die, would the rot seep into our universe and our own lives, turning everthing yellow and brown and desiccated? Perhaps it's already begun to happen. We say the world has moved on; maybe we really mean that it has begun to dry up.
> 
> ...


No, he's a whale.


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 15, 2016)

Masterblack06 said:


> I just realized that this thread is basically Gan vs all of fiction seeing as how hes the only one that matters. and considering that this is all of fiction Gan is more akin to a moderately sized fish in an ocean of sharks



Make me wonder if he loves Gan as much as Tonathan loves Supes.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

marks3684 said:


> Thinking about it, he is looking more of a combination of Tonathan and that petty, I’M MR. MEESEEKS, LOOK AT ME fantasy purist munchkin I know.


I really want to know who these people are.


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Any characters on that level?



YHVH's weakest avatar is above that.



> [CITATION NEEDED]

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> YHVH's weakest avatar is above that.


[CITATION NEEDED]


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 15, 2016)

I think you just broke him, Fang.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> I really want to know who these people are.



Your actual parents


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> [CITATION NEEDED]



Protip: repeating "citation needed" after you got blown out after being caught red handed denying legitimate scientific articles on the multiverse theory and not knowing anything about SMT really is not working.

Kagatsuchi > Gan.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> Protip: repeating "citation needed" after you got blown out after being caught red handed denying legitimate scientific articles on the multiverse theory and not knowing anything about SMT really is not working.
> 
> Kagatsuchi > Gan.


Again, prove these characters are that strong, don't just claim it. That's why I kept saying [CITATION NEEDED] You were suggesting characters and not giving reasons.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> No, he's a whale.


In his story he would be a whale. compared to all of fiction, hes a fish in a sea of sharks.

What your claiming with this thread is that Gan can beat
TOAA
The Prescence
Vortex Blaster Demonbane
YHVH
and a bunch of other OP as shit characters in Fiction

come on son


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> [CITATION NEEDED]



I didn't think you'd be so stupid.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 15, 2016)

HOW is this still open?


----------



## Thentavius (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Any characters on that level?



Shura, Tadano, Aleph, Nanashi.

All of whom have done far more ridiculous shit in their games. Crushing Metatron (the Voice of God), punching out Kagutsuchi (the maintainer and *the one responsible for the death and rebirth of an uncountable number of universes*, as low-end as he may be in the grand scheme of the high tiers), stalemating a serious Lucifer, *YHVH's antithesis* (Shura), killing YHVH himself (Aleph and Nanashi, and in Nanashi's case, *killing all other gods and goddesses to boot*), killing Mem Aleph, who shook an entire *multiverse* *just by breathing* (Tadano)... 

I could bloody well go on. Oh, and these people have *demon allies that can aid them in crushing whatever stands in their path.*

Gan is both outnumbered *and* outgunned.


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Again, prove these characters are that strong, don't just claim it. That's why I kept saying [CITATION NEEDED] You were suggesting characters and not giving reasons.



Why do I have to prove anything when you constantly lie, backpedal on your arguments, and keep shifting the tangent when proven wrong? I proved the multiverse theory, you then denied it claiming it has to be proven, when I posted the author's credentials, you lied. When I posted his theory in a scientific journal with the cited linked articles, you ignored it and repeated yourself.

You don't know anything except repeating yourself while sticking fingers in your ears going "No no no, MUH SHIT IS BETTER!". And I'm still waiting for a feat of one megaverse topping < multiple megaverses.

Otherwise Gan gets ass-reamed harder then Aleph did by Ed Bighead.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> I proved the multiverse theory, you then denied it claiming it has to be proven,


Well first off, it was actually disproven by the hadron collider. Second, I was referring to your claims that megaverses were a scientific thing.


Fang said:


> You don't know anything except repeating yourself while sticking fingers in your ears going "No no no, MUH SHIT IS BETTER!". And I'm still waiting for a feat of one megaverse topping < multiple megaverses.


Again, megaverse is meaningless and it would be only one layer on the tower regardless. Please stop using the word megaverse like it means anything.


Thentavius said:


> Shura, Tadano, Aleph, Nanashi.
> 
> All of whom have done far more ridiculous shit in their games. Crushing Metatron (the Voice of God), punching out Kagutsuchi (the maintainer and *the one responsible for the death and rebirth of an uncountable number of universes*, as low-end as he may be in the grand scheme of the high tiers), stalemating a serious Lucifer, *YHVH's antithesis* (Shura), killing YHVH himself (Aleph and Nanashi, and in Nanashi's case, *killing all other gods and goddesses to boot*), killing Mem Aleph, who shook an entire *multiverse* *just by breathing* (Tadano)...
> 
> ...





			
				Dark Tower said:
			
		

> "If you fell outward to the limit of the universe, would you find a board fence and signs reading DEAD END? No. You might find something hard and rounded, as the chick must see the egg from the inside. And if you should peck through the shell (or find a door), what great and torrential light might shine through your opening at the end of space? Might you look through and discover our entire universe is but part of one atom on a blade of grass? Might you be forced to think that by burning a twig you incinerate an eternity of eternities? That existence rises not to one infinite but to an infinity of them?
> 
> "Perhaps you saw what place our universe plays in the scheme of things - as no more than an atom in a blade of grass. Could it be that everything we can perceive, from the microscopic virus to the distant Horsehead Nebula, is contained in one blade of grass that may have existed for only a single season in an alien time-flow? What if that blade should be cut off by a scythe? When it begins to die, would the rot seep into our universe and our own lives, turning everthing yellow and brown and desiccated? Perhaps it's already begun to happen. We say the world has moved on; maybe we really mean that it has begun to dry up.
> 
> ...


No.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

So posting memes. Guys, at least prove characters that are on the same level as Gan. You really haven't.


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Well first off, it was actually disproven by the hadron collider. Second, I was referring to your claims that megaverses were a scientific thing.
> 
> Again, megaverse is meaningless and it would be only one layer on the tower regardless. Please stop using the word megaverse like it means anything.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 15, 2016)

I could have sworn that if your the only person in your verse that can even tickle your opponent, then your verse has most likely lost the battle.

You want people to post proof but you act like you've never heard of half of the fictional characters out there my man. Are you being 100% serious when you say Gan is stronger than TOOA or The Prescence?

Hell as much as people dislike Demonbane, Vortex Blaster would use Gan as a god damn toothpick


----------



## Thentavius (Oct 15, 2016)

@Emperorofliberty 


If you're gonna keep stonewalling people who have more of a point than you do, then you might as well be little more than a random battle to the OBD.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Have you guys just give up on counterarguments?


Masterblack06 said:


> I could have sworn that if your the only person in your verse that can even tickle your opponent, then your verse has most likely lost the battle


Gan+Crimson King is all it takes.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> So posting memes. Guys, at least prove characters that are on the same level as Gan. You really haven't.



You know, I can also abuse statement like this:


#TotallyHonestGuys

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Thentavius said:


> If you're gonna keep stonewalling people who have more of a point than you do, then you might as well be little more than a random battle to the OBD.


I'm asking for evidence. That's all.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Hachibi said:


> You know, I can also abuse statement like this:
> 
> 
> #TotallyHonestGuys


No limits fallacy, could also easily be killed before he can attack as Gan is beyond time.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> I'm asking for evidence. That's all.


SO how exactly pray tell does Gan deal with someone whos destroyed everything that ever was, is, and shall be all at once. Cause all of fiction has someone who can do that shit


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

That's funny since GER moved when time was erased

BUT LOOK? HE CAN NEGATE EVERYTHING SO THAT MEANS GAN AS WELL

WOG SAID THAT HE CAN NEGATE ANY ACTIONS SO IT MUST BE TRUE


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Masterblack06 said:


> SO how exactly pray tell does Gan deal with someone whos destroyed everything that ever was, is, and shall be all at once. Cause all of fiction has someone who can do that shit


That's exactly what the Crimson King wants, the destruction of everything. Also, does that character destroy the multiverse, or an infinite amount of layers beyond it?


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> No limits fallacy, could also easily be killed before he can attack as Gan is beyond time.



I dunno, you're the one with NLF's here. z_z

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Hachibi said:


> That's funny since GER moved when time was erased
> 
> BUT LOOK? HE CAN NEGATE EVERYTHING SO THAT MEANS GAN AS WELL


Does he have descriptions of power besides a no limits fallacy?


Alchemist of Atlas said:


> I dunno, you're the one with NLF's here. z_z


No, I provided this quote


			
				Dark Tower said:
			
		

> "If you fell outward to the limit of the universe, would you find a board fence and signs reading DEAD END? No. You might find something hard and rounded, as the chick must see the egg from the inside. And if you should peck through the shell (or find a door), what great and torrential light might shine through your opening at the end of space? Might you look through and discover our entire universe is but part of one atom on a blade of grass? Might you be forced to think that by burning a twig you incinerate an eternity of eternities? That existence rises not to one infinite but to an infinity of them?
> 
> "Perhaps you saw what place our universe plays in the scheme of things - as no more than an atom in a blade of grass. Could it be that everything we can perceive, from the microscopic virus to the distant Horsehead Nebula, is contained in one blade of grass that may have existed for only a single season in an alien time-flow? What if that blade should be cut off by a scythe? When it begins to die, would the rot seep into our universe and our own lives, turning everthing yellow and brown and desiccated? Perhaps it's already begun to happen. We say the world has moved on; maybe we really mean that it has begun to dry up.
> 
> ...


How is that a no limits fallacy?


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> No limits fallacy, could also easily be killed before he can attack as Gan is beyond time.



Hypocrite much?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Well first off, it was actually disproven by the hadron collider.



Nope. Literally has nothing to do with anything I said here: you however have proven to not know what you are talking about on a Tonathan-level.



> Second, I was referring to your claims that megaverses were a scientific thing.



They are: hence why I provided a scientific article from a scientific journal by a physicist who authored the parallel worlds/universe theory. So once more, you are wrong again.



> Again, megaverse is meaningless



Nope. It means everything here and that meaning is Gan getting ass-reamed by YHVH.



> and it would be only one layer on the tower regardless.



Wrong. The tower is everything, hence why it is the megaverse.



> Please stop using the word megaverse like it means anything.



We'll stop when you stop lying and being wrong. Which is probably never, so that's not happening.



> No.



Yep. Until you prove more then one megaverse exists in the Dark Tower (which doesn't), he gets utterly obliterated by YHVH.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Does he have descriptions of power besides a no limits fallacy?



Prove that its an NLF m8

STANDO POWER


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> They are: hence why I provided a scientific article from a scientific journal by a physicist who authored the parallel worlds/universe theory. So once more, you are wrong again.


About MULTIVERSES not MEGAVERSES. What part of Megaverse is not multiverse don't you understand????????????


Fang said:


> Nope. It means everything here and that meaning is Gan getting ass-reamed by YHVH.


Prove it.


Fang said:


> Wrong. The tower is everything, hence why it is the megaverse.


Why do you cling to that word so much? It's meaningless. It has no scientific basis.



Hachibi said:


> Prove that its an NLF m8
> 
> STANDO POWER


Simple, you claim that due to that one ability he can beat everything. It's not a full description like Gan has.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> That's exactly what the Crimson King wants, the destruction of everything. Also, does that character destroy the multiverse, or an infinite amount of layers beyond it?



He destroyed every thing, Time, Space, Cause, Effect, Everything was wiped in an instant.

Also Gan is only beyond Infinity
Superman speedblitz because he can burst infinity

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Masterblack06 said:


> He destroyed every thing, Time, Space, Cause, Effect, Everything was wiped in an instant.
> 
> Also Gan is only beyond Infinity
> Superman speedblitz because he can burst infinity


He just teleported to another universe.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Simple, you claim that due to that one ability he can beat everything. It's not a full description like Gan has.



I'm laughing right now because you don't get it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

If another character can match Gan that's fine, but actually prove it.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> He just teleported to another universe.


nope try again my man

Pure Fucking Speed


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> About MULTIVERSES not MEGAVERSES. What part of Megaverse is not multiverse don't you understand????????????



What part about the "terminology is interchangable" don't you understand?



> Prove it.



Already did, ad naseum repeatedly. YHVH is already above beings like Lucifer who is megaversal and there are multiple megaverses in SMT. That's orders of magnitudes above the Dark Towerverse and Gan's abilities.



> Why do you cling to that word so much? It's meaningless. It has no scientific basis.



Already proven wrong earlier. Scientific merely has to be a methodology and practice to apply science to measure, scale, and apply theoretical thesis to a subject. They have that for the parallel universes, many worlds, and multiverse/megaverse theories, so you strike out here once more my tedious friend.



> Simple, you claim that due to that one ability he can beat everything. It's not a full description like Gan has.



Gan can't do shit to people that equate him to power. He's not going to do anything against entities that exceed him in power. Also still waiting for proof Gan can do anything against the SMTverse or half of the bullshit your claiming.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> If another character can match Gan that's fine, but actually prove it.



I didn't do that to prove that GER could beat it.

I will let you find out why


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm doing a parody of you


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Masterblack06 said:


> nope try again my man
> 
> Pure Fucking Speed


Okay, good job. Someone provided something that could actually compete. Pre crisis Superman might win this with high end feats.


Fang said:


> What part about the "terminology is interchangable" don't you understand?


Then why did you use that phrase so much?


Fang said:


> Already did, ad naseum repeatedly. YHVH is already above beings like Lucifer who is megaversal and there are multiple megaverses in SMT. That's orders of magnitudes above the Dark Towerverse and Gan's abilities.


Gan transcending an infinite amount of layers of reality, each infinitely larger than the last, isn't beyond megaversal?


Fang said:


> Already proven wrong earlier. Scientific merely has to be a methodology and practice to apply science to measure, scale, and apply theoretical thesis to a subject. They have that for the parallel universes, many worlds, and multiverse/megaverse theories, so you strike out here once more my tedious friend.


Show me one time a scientist used the word megaverse.


----------



## Crackle (Oct 15, 2016)

Nobody really answered me when I asked for Crimson King's stats


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 15, 2016)

Anyone want to guess how long before this thread gets locked?  
I'll go with after 3 more pages

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Okay, good job. Someone provided something that could actually compete. Pre crisis Superman might win this with high end feats.



My man you dont know what you've done by saying this. You've literally sealed your own fate


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Then why did you use that phrase so much?



I didn't use any specific phrase. Protip: terms do not equate to joined segmented words that would be a phrase.



> Gan transcending an infinite amount of layers of reality, each infinitely larger than the last, isn't beyond megaversal?



Nope. Also YHVH's avatars exceed that level anyways.



> Show me one time a scientist used the word megaverse.



Not my problem.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Masterblack06 said:


> My man you dont know what you've done by saying this. You've literally sealed your own fate


You provided a source to a feat that competes with Gan. You proved someone can beat Dark Tower. Good job. I'll admit when I'm wrong when people actually provide evidence.


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 15, 2016)

Adamant soul said:


> Anyone want to guess how long before this thread gets locked?
> I'll go with after 3 more pages



I hope it goes on for 6 more pages.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> Nope.


Even though said "megaverse" would be only one layer above our out of the infinite?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 15, 2016)

"Post feats so I can stonewall and jerk off to Dark Tower some more"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Crackle (Oct 15, 2016)

Crackle said:


> Nobody really answered me when I asked for Crimson King's stats


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

Masterblack06 said:


> My man you dont know what you've done by saying this. You've literally sealed your own fate



Someone calls Tonathan


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Even though said "megaverse" would be only one layer above our out of the infinite?





> above our out of the infinite





> out of the infinite





> out





> of





> the





> infinite



Also not infinite then.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> Also not infinite then.


Infinite relative to ours, realities above it are infinite relative to the one directly below.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> You provided a source to a feat that competes with Gan. You proved someone can beat Dark Tower. Good job. I'll admit when I'm wrong when people actually provide evidence.


My dude, superman isnt even one of the strongest characters in his verse let alone fiction. By you saying that he could beat Gan that means anyone who can beat Pre Crisis Superman can beat Gan
TOAA can beat Superman
YHVH can beat Superman
The Presence can beat Superman.
Specter can beat Superman
90% of SMT can beat Superman
Like you literally just destroyed your entire Argument against these people

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 15, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> "Post feats so I can stonewall and jerk off to Dark Tower some more"





I wonder who wanks off to their husbandos more: Emperor with Gan or Tonathan with Supes.


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Infinite relative to ours, realities above it are infinite relative to the one directly below.



That's not what you said and that's not how it works.

Infinite can not be above infinite.

You lose.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Masterblack06 said:


> My dude, superman isnt even one of the strongest characters in his verse let alone fiction. By you saying that he could beat Gan that means anyone who can beat Pre Crisis Superman can beat Gan
> The Presence can beat Superman


Presence had to tell Superman to stop at the end of that, so...


Masterblack06 said:


> My dude, superman isnt even one of the strongest characters in his verse let alone fiction. By you saying that he could beat Gan that means anyone who can beat Pre Crisis Superman can beat Gan
> TOAA can beat Superman


Pre crisis? [CITATION NEEDED]


Masterblack06 said:


> YHVH can beat Superman


[CITATION NEEDED]


Masterblack06 said:


> Specter can beat Superman


Because of his weakness to magic.


Fang said:


> That's not what you said and that's not how it works.
> 
> Infinite can not be above infinite.
> 
> You lose.


False. Mathematically, it is entirely possible for infinites to be larger than other infinities. For an example, their are more numbers between 10 and 20 than 1 and 2 but both are infinite.


marks3684 said:


> I wonder who wanks off to their husbandos more: Emperor with Gan or Tonathan with Supes.


Right after I ADMITTED someone had a chance here?

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Presence had to tell Superman to stop at the end of that, so...


That was the Specter my man not the presence



Emperorofliberty said:


> Pre crisis? [CITATION NEEDED]


Where the hell did you think i got that feat from. thats Pre-Crisis Superman



Emperorofliberty said:


> [CITATION NEEDED]


YHVH is one of THE strongest people in SMT. what the hell do you mean citation needed


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> False. Mathematically, it is entirely possible for infinites to be larger than other infinities. For an example, their are more numbers between 10 and 20 than 1 and 2 but both are infinite.



Nope.

There is either infinite or finite, nothing above either. Its binary.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> Nope.
> 
> There is either infinite or finite, nothing above either. Its binary.


Yes, only one of the two. But finite numbers can differ in size, as can infinite.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 15, 2016)

That's true, but irrelevant in this context.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> He was saying being higher than an infinity is impossible, I disproved him. Either way I've already conceded thanks to @Masterblack06 (Thanks for ACTUALLY GIVING AN ARGUMENT WITH CITATIONS). So this debate doesn't need anything more.



So in the end, you are just an alt profile or a puppet of Tonathan's to try to get someone to admit that Superman can do something beyond infinity.

Curious.  All that talk about "infinite realities and infinite universes", but just one instance of Superman exiting "the bounds of infinity" - his own Universe, and you automatically concede defeat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> So in the end, you are just an alt profile or a puppet of Tonathan's to try to get someone to admit that Superman can do something beyond infinity.
> 
> Curious.  All that talk about "infinite realities and infinite universes", but just one instance of Superman exiting "the bounds of infinity" - his own Universe, and you automatically concede defeat.


Good point. Superman is probably not enough here.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't believe this because it's above Tonathan's intelligence + pride to do that

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Anyone got any other ideas of characters to do it?
And no Fang, it is not "just one megaverse so it easily loses!"


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 15, 2016)

I just dont even anymore. Its like we're in a god damn circle


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

*Sigh* can you guys just give a character? I already proved how the cosmology works and you guys haven't really given anything that strong.


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> @Masterblack06 (Thanks for ACTUALLY GIVING AN ARGUMENT WITH CITATIONS). So this debate doesn't need anything more.


He was fucking joking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> *Sigh* can you guys just give a character? I already proved how the cosmology works and you guys haven't really given anything that strong.



Maybe cause you never proved anything, and just continue to lie and stonewall just like Tonathan did.

@Catalyst75 Pretty much EmperorofStupidity in a nutshell.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Guys, just name characters who can beat it. I've shown how the cosmology works. Each layer is infinitely beyond the previous, there are an infinite amount of layers, and Gan transcends them. Just list someone who can do it if Dark Tower so obviously loses.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

marks3684 said:


> Maybe cause you never proved anything, and just continue to lie and stonewall just like Tonathan did.
> 
> @Catalyst75 Pretty much EmperorofStupidity in a nutshell.


New quote.


			
				  said:
			
		

> “What did I see?” the gunslinger asked. “What did I see at the end? What was it?”
> 
> “What did it seem to be?”
> 
> ...


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> He was fucking joking



Just like pretty much everyone else because it was going nowhere

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Guys, just name characters who can beat it. I've shown how the cosmology works. Each layer is infinitely beyond the previous, there are an infinite amount of layers, and Gan transcends them. Just list someone who can do it if Dark Tower so obviously loses.



No one cares, cause they've already showed you a bunch of characters already. You just continue to be in denial and continue to lie out of your ass here.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

I explained the king cosmology and how powerful it makes the series. Now please give a character who can beat it.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

marks3684 said:


> No one cares, cause they've already showed you a bunch of characters already. You just continue to be in denial and continue to lie out of your ass here.


They've named the characters, they have not provided evidence they are anywhere near as strong as Gan.


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> They've named the characters, they have not provided evidence they are anywhere near as strong as Gan.



"If I don't like it, it is completely false."

Top kek.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

marks3684 said:


> "If I don't like it, it is completely false."
> 
> Top kek.


Not that I don't like it, that they have not provided sources or even so much as _stated _feats on the level of Gan. I told you how the cosmology works. Now give something stronger already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 15, 2016)

And another Emperor thread locked.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Guys, just name characters who can beat it. I've shown how the cosmology works. Each layer is infinitely beyond the previous, there are an infinite amount of layers, and Gan transcends them. Just list someone who can do it if Dark Tower so obviously loses.





Emperorofliberty said:


> They've named the characters, they have not provided evidence they are anywhere near as strong as Gan.



Everyone has already you literally just keep ignoring them every single time. This is just like the Dr Strange thread all over again where you didnt listen, and i mean actually listen to what people were telling you. Hell I even gave a small list of people who could do it and you just staight up ignored it. Gan isnt all that powerful compared to all of the other fictions with people who can do the same thing Gan does but straigh up better. And you put ALL of them against one verse. 

And then you have the nerve to ask for evidence when all you do is sit and post everything but feats and then get mad when people dont wanna do the same. You need to stop this shit my man cause your only making it harder for people to want to debate you seriously


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Masterblack06 said:


> Everyone has already you literally just keep ignoring them every single time. This is just like the Dr Strange thread all over again where you didnt listen, and i mean actually listen to what people were telling you. Hell I even gave a small list of people who could do it and you just staight up ignored it. Gan isnt all that powerful compared to all of the other fictions with people who can do the same thing Gan does but straigh up better. And you put ALL of them against one verse.
> 
> And then you have the nerve to ask for evidence when all you do is sit and post everything but feats and then get mad when people dont wanna do the same. You need to stop this shit my man cause your only making it harder for people to want to debate you seriously


I ask for evidence because no one has provided it. I proved how the King cosmology works, with an infinite amount of layers each infinitely above the previous. Could you at least give both a character _and _a source to a feat on the level of Gan?


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 15, 2016)

@Hachibi you thought I read through this entire thread


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 15, 2016)

Basically, Tonathan 2.0

 Would love to see Emperor and Ton go at each others' throats on whose husbando is the strongest though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> Basically, Tonathan 2.0
> 
> Would love to see Emperor and Ton go at each others' throats on whose husbando is the strongest though.


Again, just name a character if you want to end this. Give a character with a source to a feat anywhere near the level of Gan.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> @Hachibi you thought I read through this entire thread



I understand you.

Better way to keep your sanity that way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> I ask for evidence because no one has provided it. I proved how the King cosmology works, with an infinite amount of layers each infinitely above the previous. Could you at least give both a character _and _a source to a feat on the level of Gan?


You mean like the Vortex Blaster Demonbane I posted earlier on in this thread. The same Vortex Blaster that killed Azathoth and ended Cause and Effect thereby destroying everything that ever was, is or should be. Cause Gan aint got shit on that


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 15, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> Basically, Tonathan 2.0
> 
> Would love to see Emperor and Ton go at each others' throats on whose husbando is the strongest though.


 A debate waiting to happen.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Oct 15, 2016)

Masterblack06 said:


> You mean like the Vortex Blaster Demonbane I posted earlier on in this thread. The same Vortex Blaster that killed Azathoth and ended Cause and Effect thereby destroying everything that ever was, is or should be. Cause Gan aint got shit on that


Good, a character who can. Can you link that post, I don't remember you making it.


marks3684 said:


> A debate waiting to happen.


Superman is weak to magic Gan is magical.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

A match worthy of OBDSlam


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Good, a character who can. Can you link that post, I don't remember you making it.
> 
> Superman is weak to magic Gan is magical.



>magical
Please Battler, save us


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Superman is weak to magic Gan is magical.



Reminds me of that moron I know off who wanks off to magic and claims anything supernatural is magic and also claims "My magic works, yours doesn't".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emperorofliberty said:


> Good, a character who can. Can you link that post, I don't remember you making it.
> 
> Superman is weak to magic Gan is magical.



Ill just post the video again. and I'll remind you that he isnt even the strongest person that people have been suggesting

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 15, 2016)

My dick magic is better than yours @marks3684


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 15, 2016)

My understanding is that dark tower cosmology is exactly the same as lovecrafts expanded cosmology 

There's a universe, and then this universe is an infinitely small bit of the next universe and so on to infinity.

Also terrible thread.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------

